# When did your "poo" become apart of the Familyu?



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

We have had Piper now for 2 1/2 months. And it's only now that I feel and hubby does that she is really apart of our family. She is starting to get to know our "routines" and we getting to know "hers". Plus the cat is liking her even though she probably thinks Piper is a pain in the butt at times. But all and all she is a part of our family.

How long did it take you to know when your "poo's" were apart of the family?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I have to say it was instant with both of mine but I'm a big mush pot and fall in love with little innocent beings (dogs and cats) very easily and quickly. From day 1 with Lola I couldn't imagine her not being with us, even though she was difficult at times I still wouldn't have changed her. Nina was already part of the family before she even came to live with us as I had the chance to visit her and get to know her. She's been a very easy puppy and we loved her instantly as well.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

The second I held them. We saw Jake at four weeks...owned. With Willow we picked her up at the air port. I peeked on that crate and she peeked back....owned. :love-eyes:


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I fell in love with their pictures. And when I open the crate door and saw them in the back of the crate and then they crawled into my hands - well, double done in.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I fell in love with their pictures. And when I open the crate door and saw them in the back of the crate and then they crawled into my hands - well, double done in.


Awk they look like themselves even then. Beemer has that same wee look on his face and Lexi looks more girly! Amazing!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I fell in love with their pictures. And when I open the crate door and saw them in the back of the crate and then they crawled into my hands - well, double done in.


OMG!!!! Love love love love love

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Awk they look like themselves even then. Beemer has that same wee look on his face and Lexi looks more girly! Amazing!


Can you tell who is who? Gold star if you can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> OMG!!!! Love love love love love
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's what I mean. The pictures had me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

The moment Amiee Jane was on my lap in my husband's car when we took her home.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I fell in love with a picture of Molly. We never met her before we went to pick her up. The minute she came running out of the living room to the kitchen where I was standing I knew I was in love. She was so much smaller than I had pictured her and then I held her all the way home she was just such a baby! We had our bad moments when at home and sometimes I would think "what did we do" but looking at her little face I new that she belonged with us This was the picture I fell in love with!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I fell in love with a picture of Molly. We never met her before we went to pick her up. The minute she came running out of the living room to the kitchen where I was standing I knew I was in love. She was so much smaller than I had pictured her and then I held her all the way home she was just such a baby! We had our bad moments when at home and sometimes I would think "what did we do" but looking at her little face I new that she belonged with us This was the picture I fell in love with!


I am loving all these baby pictures. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly is very silly when out in public she makes everyone laugh...I sometimes get annoyed but people just love her instantly Today this construction worker (really macho italian man) said "how's the happiest puppy in the world" and he had this toque on that covered his face I thought maybe it would freak her out but she didn't even care. She nibbled his gloves and did crazy circles for him he thought it was so funny. He said I wish people would be that happy I said "sometimes she is a bit much" he said "no it's great of all the dogs that go by here she is the happiest" so it made me smile


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It was love at first sight for us too but I have to confess it took a few weeks to completely decide to keep him. I needed a calm, stable, trainable dog because of my work and Rufus is NOT any of those things. I got him in the stupidest way possible. At some point I decided ok, he is a dud, but he is MY dud and we turned the corner. Now he is a very much loved member of the family despite his shortcomings.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> It was love at first sight for us too but I have to confess it took a few weeks to completely decide to keep him. I needed a calm, stable, trainable dog because of my work and Rufus is NOT any of those things. I got him in the stupidest way possible. At some point I decided ok, he is a dud, but he is MY dud and we turned the corner. Now he is a very much loved member of the family despite his shortcomings.


I can so relate Molly is my goof ball as annoying as she can be sometimes she always manages to make me laugh. I can never stay mad at her no matter what she does


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I think I could love any puppy and frankly could have pick any of the pups from her "litter" but ended up picking Piper base on color. But in the last few months she has grown on both of us and our cat. I probably if I could afford it bought the whole litter of 10 pups...  

But we are just starting to "speak" the same language. As she needed to go out tonight and hubby and I were debating of weather she could wait. Well we decided because of her look she needed to go out. And it's windy and cold, so not a night I want to go out. But couldn't let Piper down. So it's out we go. And she did her job. 

I think its those "times you speak the same language" that means you are starting to form a "relationship" for life.. :kiss: roud:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> I think its those "times you speak the same language" that means you are starting to form a "relationship" for life.. :kiss: roud:


I think this is a great way to describe puppyhood. It is as if we are living with someone who speaks another language and we need to find a way to communicate. When that comes everything clicks into place.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> I think I could love any puppy and frankly could have pick any of the pups from her "litter" but ended up picking Piper base on color. But in the last few months she has grown on both of us and our cat. I probably if I could afford it bought the whole litter of 10 pups...
> 
> But we are just starting to "speak" the same language. As she needed to go out tonight and hubby and I were debating of weather she could wait. Well we decided because of her look she needed to go out. And it's windy and cold, so not a night I want to go out. But couldn't let Piper down. So it's out we go. And she did her job.
> 
> I think its those "times you speak the same language" that means you are starting to form a "relationship" for life.. :kiss: roud:


Today it was freezing here and I so didn't want to go for a walk. But then I look at her little face and do it anyhow even if I don't want to. I do it for her to make her happy cause she deserves it Once I got out there we had fun but if it was just up to me I would of stayed inside. I live in an apartment so I have no choice to take her out but on some days when I feel icky we go for a walk even though it sometimes feels like torture The things you do for a poo


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

And that is exactly why they are so good for us! Without them we'd all get crusty and moss would grow on us.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Today it was freezing here and I so didn't want to go for a walk. But then I look at her little face and do it anyhow even if I don't want to. I do it for her to make her happy cause she deserves it Once I got out there we had fun but if it was just up to me I would of stayed inside. I live in an apartment so I have no choice to take her out but on some days when I feel icky we go for a walk even though it sometimes feels like torture The things you do for a poo


We don't live in an apartment, but a house with an acre of land and right now really two acres as the second is not built on yet.... So we use it. LOL  But no fence so have to go out with her. And its our "first" real cold front.... Getting down to 45F tonight.  So don't look forward to the "pee" before bed time... But Piper doesn't seem to mind. I think she "REALLY" likes it.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Hubby with Piper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

First visit to the breeders for me and my daughter! Jasper was carried around constantly and cuddled, I feared this would make him have issues but he has grown into a happy confident dog that loves everyone and also likes his own space too but would much rather snuggle with anyone that's happy to oblige! Hubby took a little longer, I think once jasper stopped peeing and pooping everywhere, lol x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I know what you mean Kim, although the minute we brought him home he was ours and we knew he wouldn't be going anywhere, the 'real' love for him grew as we got to really know and understand him and he did us too I guess, I spent far too much time analysing and worrying about everything (still do a bit too much really) instead of just enjoying him, but that is all experience I guess, I know if I had another puppy I would stress a lot less. we did love the feisty little gremlin pup but it got much easier to love the daft cuddly dog that he grew into (who still has the occasional mad feisty moment!).


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

I felt like Ludo was ours the first time I saw him at three weeks old. But as far as being a part of our family, it wasn't until month four or five that I _really_ started bonding with him ... I loved him, but he was just too crazy for the first few months for me to really get attached. Now he has calmed down a lot and my husband and I absolutely adore him. I even caught Ludo on a chair sleeping next to my most independent cat this morning ... a lot has changed!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

The moment we decided we wanted him. Instant family member number 8 if you count, three chickens, Mandy, Grandson and hubby and me of course!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I fell in love with their pictures. And when I open the crate door and saw them in the back of the crate and then they crawled into my hands - well, double done in.


Oh I hope I'm correct with this but I thought left was Beemer and right was Lexi.. As you look at the screen, so my right and left. It's complicated this left and right business. 

Maybe I should add arrows and labels?


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah I thought it was Beemer on the left too! 

Tilly felt like "ours" the day we picked her up from the breeder, but we didn't "speak the same language" until around 5 months old, and that language has got better and better since. I enjoy her every day a little more than the last  

She was a difficult gremlin pup (in hind sight, she just needed more naps!!) but is the more delightful girl now. The dog I always dreamed of having x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

You guys know your poos cuz that's right! Gold stars for everyone. Beemer is on the left side. Was half a pound smaller but that snout hasn't changed. I love it that you all can tell. All my non poo owning friends have all guessed wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well lexi & beemer could very well be gingers brothers and sister,they all look a lot alike..i think ginger was a real family member the day we got her home and she snuggled in our laps all tired out from a hard day at play.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

sugerlump said:


> well lexi & beemer could very well be gingers brothers and sister,they all look a lot alike..i think ginger was a real family member the day we got her home and she snuggled in our laps all tired out from a hard day at play.


Aww nice to see baby Ginger and you too!! How are you feeling better I hope think about you often!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

sugerlump said:


> well lexi & beemer could very well be gingers brothers and sister,they all look a lot alike..i think ginger was a real family member the day we got her home and she snuggled in our laps all tired out from a hard day at play.


I think that too whenever I see pics of Ginger. Sooo cute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

I have to say it was the moment that Hachi came to be at the breeders and I picked him up...I knew I could not let him go


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hm, this is an interesting thread. My husband and I both found Lucy adorable when we chose her. However, she was a full-on puppy who required very little sleep, although we thank our lucky stars that she did sleep through the night from day 1. As a young pup she pulled like a train on the lead, and chewed on the lead too, so my husband made a make-shift lead from strong twine which didn't matter if she chewed it. I took her a local walk round the block and she pulled so much the knot on the twine went straight through her collar and she pulled free.  She ran onto a busy road and into the front garden in a neighbour's house and refused to be caught. I managed to catch her by leaping at her rugby tackle style! I couldn't shout at her as she was just a very excitable pup (about 4.5 months). I remember that I was crying and shaking and knew at that point if I had lost her I would have been heartbroken, and realised that we had well and truly bonded.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

just to add an experienced trainer told me it can take until they are around 2 for them to really 'get' us and understand what we want from them and get used to our funny little ways!!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

DB1 said:


> just to add an experienced trainer told me it can take until they are around 2 for them to really 'get' us and understand what we want from them and get used to our funny little ways!!


Interesting as I think Piper is starting to get us now. But I do have say, we have a ways to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i all so think it is so wonderful when ginger can sense that your not feeling well and climes up on your lap and licks your face and cuddles with you all most like she knows your not well.it is so great to have your loving puppy knowing your not feeling well. it is just to wonderful.thank god for cockapoos


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hope your ok lumpy! Jasper is a great comfort to me too when I am unwell! Nothing like having a real life teddy bear to snuggle up with  Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Bella Girl (Sep 6, 2013)

*Since Labor Day Weekend*

We picked up Miss Bella labor day weekend. Her birthday was Sept 1 she turned a year old. We purchased her off of craigslist. She is our little sweet heart We love her so much new owner of a toy breed.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Our Sami was flown to us and STILL hates the sound of an airplane . . so it was very traumatic for him . . . he was cowering and shaking in the back of his crate, covered with shredded paper and poop! Freddy reached in gently talking to him and pressed him up against his shirt . . poop and all! It was a tender moment! The puppy time with him was trying as he was a biter and we had shredded noses several times . . my hands looked like mince meat for a few months! I think at about 4 or 5 months we started a heart bond with him . . at 1 yr we were totally in LOVE . . he is very sensitive and loving
With Carley . . . she was flown from the same breeder . . . barking like mad to get OUT of that crate!!! She was a very tiny 4lb peanut . . . and a BALL OF FIRE!! They are total opposites . . and this has turned out to be a good thing. My husband did not want #2, but was enchanted with how small she was and very protective or her. She is over a yr now and has TOTALLY bonded to him! She loves me . . . but she LOVES him. We all read each other very well now . . . I can understand different barks, growls, the way their eyes look if they are not feeling well, they come and get me every day to tell me it's time for lunch . . they sit and "Pat" their feet on the floor alternating from one to the other . . as soon as I say "Are you hungry?" they tear off to the kitchen! They are the loves of our lives . . . so long story long . . . I think it was love at first sight . . but a heart bonding love at 5-6 months.


----------

